# FINE LIFE PICNIC SUNDAY SEPT 1ST LABOR DAY WEEKEND



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

MARK YOUR CALENDERS BRING OUT THE LOW LOWS AND FAMILIES ...FREE FOOD AND DRINKS


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Nice


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks big jess


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sounds good...


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

MalibuLou said:


> Thanks big jess



Lookin forward to it homie. Gna try to make it


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Coo...come out and grub


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Right on!!!! Bump for FINE LIFE CC at a bad ass park.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

FAITHFUL FEW


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sorry, but the Solitos show at La Mirada high School has been cancelled. 



Excuse the interuption of the thread. We just want to make sure that the word gets out to as many people as possible.


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

FINE LIFE TTT


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Bump


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

F L


----------



## regal rick (Mar 7, 2012)

Looking nice G.:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

BUMP!!


----------



## regal rick (Mar 7, 2012)

TTT


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks Rick


----------



## regal rick (Mar 7, 2012)

NO PROBLEM HOMIE ... I HOPE THE YOU FELLAS HAVE A GOOD TURN OUT .... NICE BIG PARK FOR THE I.E. AND L.A. TO COME HAVE FUN .: IT WOOD BE NICE TO SEE SOME SAN DIEGO RIDES AND CAR CLUBS TOO.:


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Night time bump


----------



## LA VIDA FINA (Nov 11, 2009)

Bump


----------



## regal rick (Mar 7, 2012)

Bump Bump!!!:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LA VIDA FINA (Nov 11, 2009)

Afternoon bump


----------



## LA VIDA FINA (Nov 11, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Mark your calendars


----------



## regal rick (Mar 7, 2012)

TTT


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

What up sport


----------



## LA VIDA FINA (Nov 11, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

MalibuLou said:


> What up sport


Qvo Louie should be a good day at the park u should post pics from the last time foo it was a good turn out post some pics foo


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH NEXT ONE WILL BE ON JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 
IN PERRIS,CA
Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> Qvo Louie should be a good day at the park u should post pics from the last time foo it was a good turn out post some pics foo


Ya I gotta find some pics


----------



## regal rick (Mar 7, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

FINE LIFE to the top


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## regal rick (Mar 7, 2012)

Bump it TTT.:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt fine life


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

TTT .....FL


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Bump


----------



## LA VIDA FINA (Nov 11, 2009)

Bump


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

FINE LIFE TTT


----------



## regal rick (Mar 7, 2012)

TTT


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

What up Al


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

What up. FINE LIFER


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

CAR WASH FUNDRAISER FOR MY UNCLE WHO JUST PASSED IF YOU RIDERS ARE IN CHINO THIS SUNDAY PLEASE STOP BY ITS ON RIVERSIDE DR AND 4TH ST IN CHINO ADRESS IS IN PICTURE AND THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## regal rick (Mar 7, 2012)

TTT R.I.P. Big Marlo Garcia WILL BE MISSED BUT NEVER FORGOTTEN...... I WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT YOU GUY'S .


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Orale Rick....thanks


----------



## LA VIDA FINA (Nov 11, 2009)

WHATS UP LIFERS


----------



## regal rick (Mar 7, 2012)

BumpBump...:


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

LABOR DAY WEEKEND THE PLACE TO BE IN SO CAL


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO CAME AND SUPPORTED MY FAMILY FOR MY UNCLES CAR WASH


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## regal rick (Mar 7, 2012)

TTT.:


----------



## regal rick (Mar 7, 2012)

When is the next wash.....


----------



## regal rick (Mar 7, 2012)

Bump Bump.:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks for the bumps


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## John83Caddy (Jul 4, 2013)

Good luck and hopefully this will have a nice turnout. 

-john payne


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## regal rick (Mar 7, 2012)

Bump Bump.:


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Bump


----------



## LA VIDA FINA (Nov 11, 2009)

F L
BUMP


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Qvo Louie


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> Qvo Louie


Thanks for the bump sport
How have u been?


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

MalibuLou said:


> Thanks for the bump sport
> How have u been?


Firme foo just working on my 7 haven't bin in action lately but will be out this weekend


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LA VIDA FINA (Nov 11, 2009)

AmericanBully4Life said:


>


Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## regal rick (Mar 7, 2012)

TTT.:


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Bang bang


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Whatsb up cholo dj thanks for the bump


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

AmericanBully4Life said:


>


Ttt


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

THAT FINE LIFE UP


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Bump


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup::h5::wave:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

That FINE LIFE


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

bigrayman said:


> :thumbsup::h5::wave:


What up ray


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

On the blvd


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks for the bump


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

2000 plus views come on lets get it crackin
Free food and beautiful cars


----------



## regal rick (Mar 7, 2012)

TTT.:


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

AmericanBully4Life said:


>



Free food beautiful cars


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LA VIDA FINA (Nov 11, 2009)

CAN WE GET A ROLL CALL FOR CAR CLUBS THAT ARE GOING? LETS GET IT CRACKIN


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Sureno Style C.C. will be there


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LA VIDA FINA (Nov 11, 2009)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> Sureno Style C.C. will be there


Thanks for the support


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LA VIDA FINA (Nov 11, 2009)

Bump


----------



## LA VIDA FINA (Nov 11, 2009)

Bump


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

That FINE LIFE


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

What's up guys u know IM there,hopefully I'll win the 50/50 again lol!


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

colorbarmateo said:


> What's up guys u know IM there,hopefully I'll win the 50/50 again lol!


Thanks for the support mateo


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

From this weeks Traffic show ttt


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump.. Hope u guys make the cruise sat


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Bump.. Hope u guys make the cruise sat


We will be there


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

MalibuLou said:


> Ttt


TTT


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Bump


----------



## 6D4Rag (Jun 12, 2009)

Bump


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

FINE LIFER


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

nice meeting you guys at the cruise .can't wait till you guys picnic


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Big John 69 said:


> nice meeting you guys at the cruise .can't wait till you guys picnic



Thanks for the support


----------



## LA VIDA FINA (Nov 11, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## LA VIDA FINA (Nov 11, 2009)

FINE LIFE
FAITHFUL FEW

Dipn this past weekend


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup::h5::wave:


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

What up Ray


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

sup bro were gonna try to make it


----------



## regal rick (Mar 7, 2012)

TTT.:


----------



## LA VIDA FINA (Nov 11, 2009)

supreme82 said:


> sup bro were gonna try to make it


Thanks for the support and I hope you guys make it


----------



## LA VIDA FINA (Nov 11, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Bump


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

AmericanBully4Life said:


>


F L


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

IM there,what better way 2 spend my bday!


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

colorbarmateo said:


> IM there,what better way 2 spend my bday!


Coo


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

A week and a half away


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

colorbarmateo said:


> IM there,what better way 2 spend my bday!


:thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac tone (Feb 3, 2007)

​BIG TYMERZ CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

MalibuLou said:


> What up Al


WHAT UP BRO
SO WHATS THE HOP PAYING OUT???????????


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

DIPN714 said:


> WHAT UP BRO
> SO WHATS THE HOP PAYING OUT???????????


No hop...but u can bring it and swang it at your own risk...lol


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

cadillac tone said:


> View attachment 685167
> ​BIG TYMERZ CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE


Thanks tone


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:BUMP,fine life c.c.


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

lowdude13 said:


> :thumbsup:BUMP,fine life c.c.


Thanks for the bump hope u guys can make it


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt homies


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

So who's playing the jams guys?


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Bump


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

sinisster65 said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks for the support I hope style can make it


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

Classic style will try to make it ttt


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

pauls 1967 said:


> Classic style will try to make it ttt



Thanks for the support and I hope you guys can make it


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> TTT :thumbsup:


CONTAGIOUS CC WILL BE THERE!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

colorbarmateo said:


> So who's playing the jams guys?[/QUOTE
> 
> A club member bringin out the dj system


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## DEE BIGTYMERZ (Jun 15, 2012)

BIG TYMERZ C.C TTT FOR FINE LIFE


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

DEE BIGTYMERZ said:


> BIG TYMERZ C.C TTT FOR FINE LIFE


What up Dee u guys gonna roll?


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

AmericanBully4Life said:


>


Bump


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE....


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

ALTERED ONES said:


> ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE....



Thanks for the support altered ones


----------



## regal rick (Mar 7, 2012)

Bump Bump.:


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

regal rick said:


> Bump Bump.:



Thanks for the bump


----------



## DEE BIGTYMERZ (Jun 15, 2012)

colorbarmateo said:


> What up Dee u guys gonna roll?


HELL YEAH U ROLLN


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Yes sir come kick it foo it's my bday Sunday and plus last year was the shit!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## DEE BIGTYMERZ (Jun 15, 2012)

colorbarmateo said:


> Yes sir come kick it foo it's my bday Sunday and plus last year was the shit!


Hell yehh hole club is rolln an its CDAY CUZ! !


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## 6D4Rag (Jun 12, 2009)

Bump


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Still getting shit ready


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

See u guys in the morning!


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Section 5


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

Mid day bump


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks to everybody who came out to support us. Hopefully yall enjoyed yourselves. Till next time fellas. THAT FINE LIFE FAMILY


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

AJ128 said:


> Thanks to everybody who came out to support us. Hopefully yall enjoyed yourselves. Till next time fellas. THAT FINE LIFE FAMILY


It was hot..but thanks to all clubs and solo rides....who came out to support the F L we fed everyone in that bitch


----------



## DEE BIGTYMERZ (Jun 15, 2012)

BIG TYMERZ HAD A GOOD TYME OUT THANKS TO FINE LIFE MUCH LOVE HOMIES


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

DEE BIGTYMERZ said:


> BIG TYMERZ HAD A GOOD TYME OUT THANKS TO FINE LIFE MUCH LOVE HOMIES


Thanks for the support


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

What better way 2 spend my bday! Thanks 4 lunch guys c u next u year!


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

TTT FINE LIFE. CONTAGIOUS CC AND THEE ARTISTICS HAD A GOOD TIME. THANKS FOR THE FOOD. IT WAS A COOL SPOT FOR THE KIDS TOO


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

supreme82 said:


> TTT FINE LIFE. CONTAGIOUS CC AND THEE ARTISTICS HAD A GOOD TIME. THANKS FOR THE FOOD. IT WAS A COOL SPOT FOR THE KIDS TOO



Thank u ..next yr same time labor day weekend


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sup with some pics louie


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

Ya louie whats up with pics


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

AJ128 said:


> Ya louie whats up with pics


I know the big lou dog got some footage I ceen a lot of cameras goin off out there


----------



## SLW N LW (May 16, 2012)

Pics?:dunno:


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

SLW N LW said:


> Pics?:dunno:



Later today from my computer mobile pics suck


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

pics


----------

